# Land Rover with Border Collie in back stolen



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Crossposted with permission.

Please everybody be on the lookout for a White SWB land rover with Ashdown Forest on the doors on green pulling a 14ft Ifor Williams double decker sheep trailer stolen at approx 2pm from near Forest Row, East Sussex. Black and White border collie 'Ben' in the back.

Pics of Ben can be found on http://www.coriesbordercollies.co.uk/cories/dogs/Ben.html

Any information contact Louise Amos [email protected]


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Ben has been found safe and sound by the dog warden in Lingfield

Please crosspost to anywhere you may have posted!!

Thanks to everyone for the amazing support and help in finding Ben x


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good to know this news! Can you post pictures of him?


----------

